

This story gives great insight into the nature of the human spirit. - markm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremybrooks/2473047860/

======
markm
It's the only title I could think of that didn't start with "So, Mr. Angry
Overreaction Man, your photo is now on the internet. Call your lawyer."

